# Mr. Aqua 12 Bookshelf Frameless Aquarium Journal



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*It came*

It came so I checked it out and put it back in the box and now it's waiting to be wrapped for Christmas.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Filter is here*

Got from Big Al's for $75
Lights next!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice Xmas present! I think the Current-USA Satellite LED+ would be the perfect light for this tank!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What type of lights (cfl/led/t5/t8) are you thinking of using? Cfl with home made reflectors would be the cheapest route unless you buy used from a person here.. or Craigslist... or maybe ebay, and got a real good deal.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Already ordered*



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Nice Xmas present! I think the Current-USA Satellite LED+ would be the perfect light for this tank!





AquaAurora said:


> What type of lights (cfl/led/t5/t8) are you thinking of using? Cfl with home made reflectors would be the cheapest route unless you buy used from a person here.. or Craigslist... or maybe ebay, and got a real good deal.


36"-48" Satellite LED+ :hihi: on back order should ship by the 20th


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

PJM said:


> 36"-48" Satellite LED+ :hihi: on back order should ship by the 20th


It's worth it... "It's a match made in heaven," as a nice build thread here on TPT is so titled. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=427081


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Dragon Stone*

Hope to get Dragon Stone next. Still trying to figure out substrate maybe Fluval plant and Fluval shrimp to top it or Eco Complete topped with Black Moon sand.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Lights*

They're here :icon_smil 
Ran out of money, hopefully after Christmas I can get some stones.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Cabinet done*

Finally got my cabinet done and my tank in close to ready just have to figure out where to place my rocks and then plants.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*one side*

maybe keep stones on one side?


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

I like the look of the stones spread out a bit more than the stones on one side, I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Maybe this*

Waiting on some plants


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What plants are you getting?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Plants*

So far DHG, HC, Cyperus Helferi, Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' and Alternanthera Reineckii. The Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' and Alternanthera Reineckii will be coming out of my 10 gallon tank here


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Alternanthera reineckii*

going between the 2nd and third stone


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Day 1*

Added some plants still have HC coming but so far it's looking good. I'm afraid the DHG is going to melt away because of the cold shipping. I'll keep an eye on it if it looks too bad I'll jerk it out.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Took out DHG*

I took out the DHG and put it in my work tank , it looks to bad plus I'm rethinking the idea of DHG.
As of now I have Cyperus Helferi, Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' and Alternanthera Reineckii 
with the Seiryu Stone I bought off of Mrbluepanda, (Thanks) 
Ecocomplete capped with black flourite. CO2 by the end of the week.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow! The tank is looking really nice.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, waiting for HC


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

PJM said:


> Waiting on some plants


I really like the location you put this tank. Maybe some pictures from the other side would be cool to see. Hint Hint!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week One*

Week One of my 12 Long


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Cyperus Helferiu*

How do you trim Cyperus Helferiu?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Update 12/26/14*

Cleaned tank today and got rid of the melting stuff, everything is looking good.
Love playing with the Satellite LED Plus, you can really make the colors pop!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Love the lighting


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*360 view*

360 view of the 12 long


tylergvolk said:


> I really like the location you put this tank. Maybe some pictures from the other side would be cool to see. Hint Hint!
> 
> Keep up the good work.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Moving stuff*

Trim and plant some scarlet and Dwarf Babytears spreading.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

The tank is coming along VERY nicely. That AR really got a nice deep red to it. Nice pics, too. What camera are you using?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Canon T3i*



Brian_Cali77 said:


> The tank is coming along VERY nicely. That AR really got a nice deep red to it. Nice pics, too. What camera are you using?


Thanks!

I use a Canon T3i with the nifty 50 lens(great lens for under $100)
Settings:Tv Mode
f/1.8
1/160 sec.
ISO 100

Trying to find a great plant for the left corner. Having issues with algae plus the cyperus likes to melt, but still hanging in there.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

PJM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use a Canon T3i with the nifty 50 lens(great lens for under $100)
> Settings:Tv Mode
> ...


Cool man... just getting into photography myself. I was going to buy a Canon, but ended up with a Samsung nx300. My GF has that nifty fifty lens, works great on her Canon (which I borrow occasionally). She just got the 40mm pancake lens. It's super nice. 

Anyways, you should try Hemianthus micranthemoides in the corner. It would fill in nice, has a small leaf structure (to help maintain scale), and is easily shaped with some trimming. 

Hydrocotyle sp. Japan would be easy for the corner as well. 

Or, you can go with dark green like attaching some fissiden fontanus or flame moss to some dark lava stones or SS mesh. They'd look like dark green bushes. The flame moss can be grown tall, which would be cool too.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

I love this tank! I absolutely need one! I even have the perfect spot for it!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool man... just getting into photography myself. I was going to buy a Canon, but ended up with a Samsung nx300. My GF has that nifty fifty lens, works great on her Canon (which I borrow occasionally). She just got the 40mm pancake lens. It's super nice.


Cool you need to check this gut out,
http://www.youtube.com/user/PhotoExtremist

And this guy
http://www.youtube.com/user/DigitalRevCom?feature=watch


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*it is nice*



Niyona said:


> I love this tank! I absolutely need one! I even have the perfect spot for it!


I recommend getting one and so far I like the satellite led + I have on it, it's a great pair.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Shrimp doing well*

shrimp seem to be doing well.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*added plants*

added some plants


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*3/29/14 pics*

Still working for that look I want


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey there. Your setup is very nice. I love the plant color with black background contrast. Plus your camera really captures the look very well. I have a similar setup and I have a few questions that I was hoping you could help me out with.

1. What setting do you keep your light on?
2. Did you run into any algae issues? 
3. How's the flow with the 2213?

I've got a 12 long, sat+, 2213, dsm hc, about to flood soon. Just looking for pointers.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Settings*



tylergvolk said:


> Hey there. Your setup is very nice. I love the plant color with black background contrast. Plus your camera really captures the look very well. I have a similar setup and I have a few questions that I was hoping you could help me out with.
> 
> 1. What setting do you keep your light on?
> 2. Did you run into any algae issues?
> ...


I like to set my lights on the sun with little clouds moving. Some algae(I took out CO2 for the shrimp and had to do less light) change water once a week. The Pumps seems to be a good flow for this size tank. When taking pics, setup camera for long exposure(1/30), low ISO(100) and focus however you want it. Turn all lights off but the tank and you should have a nice clear shot. I'll post a pic at this setting.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*latest pic*

latest pic for the 12 long


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

PJM said:


> latest pic for the 12 long


I love it! Very nice clean look.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

PJM said:


> Still working for that look I want


Amazing! Welcome to the club!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Update*

latest look of the shrimp tank


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*New scape*

redid the 12 long


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Filling in*

Filling in pretty good


----------



## tigerterror (Sep 21, 2013)

What an epic tank! Diggin the scape too...


----------

